# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Не обновляется 1С 7.7 HELP!!!

## HelgaAlex

Очень нужна помощь. При обновлении конфигураций выдается ошибка: Cannot find /// FAST Hardlock. В чем причина и что делать? Первый раз такая проблема.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Очень нужна помощь. При обновлении конфигураций выдается ошибка: Cannot find /// FAST Hardlock. В чем причина и что делать? Первый раз такая проблема.


В какой момент возникает ошибка? Какая ОС Windows?
Посмотрите это:
http://forum.oszone.net/showthread.php?t=7314&page=2

----------


## HelgaAlex

Win 7, 32-разряд.
Ошибка возникает в момент setap конфигурации. Начинается загрузка, потом выдает ошибку Cannot find /// FAST Hardlock.
Но затем установка продолжается, но 1cv7.md не копируется - "код ошибки: FS_LAUNCHPROCESS. При копировании файлов произошла ошибка, установка прекращена" и снова окошко с "Cannot find /// FAST Hardlock"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ошибка возникает в момент setap конфигурации


Либо воспользуйтесь Распаковщиком.для.х64-систем : http://www.unibytes.com/nFQwuHzNxl-L...98%21%2Fpage12
Либо скачайте уже распакованную конфигурацию с MD файлом
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%98!/page12
и обновляйтесь им

----------


## HelgaAlex

Как раз распакованной конфигурацией и обновляюсь. Уже много лет. И тут такая проблема.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Как раз распакованной конфигурацией и обновляюсь. Уже много лет. И тут такая проблема.


Если пользуетесь распакованной, что означает "Ошибка возникает в момент setap конфигурации" и "Но затем установка продолжается, но 1cv7.md не копируется"? Разве вы обновляетесь не через пункт "Объединение конфигураций"?

----------


## HelgaAlex

Наверное, не совсем понятно написала..)))  Буду писать  как первоклашка..))  Извините )).
1. Скачиваю обновление конфигурации.
2. Распаковываю в отдельную папку.
3. В папке DISK1  нажимаю setap.exe и вот на этом этапе и вылетает эта ошибка  Cannot find /// FAST Hardlock. То есть даже еще нет обновления самой программы.
4. Закрываю окошко с ошибкой, но загрузка типовой конфигурации продолжается, вылетает окошко с копированием 1cv7.md , но файл не копируется, "код ошибки: FS_LAUNCHPROCESS. При копировании файлов произошла ошибка, установка прекращена" и снова окошко с "Cannot find /// FAST Hardlock".

Вот такая последовательность..))

----------


## alexandr_ll

Из описания видно, что вы используете не распакованное обновление с файлом MD, а дистрибутив установки.
Поэтому рекомендации прежние:
Либо воспользуйтесь Распаковщиком.для.х64-систем : http://www.unibytes.com/nFQwuHzNxl-L...98%21%2Fpage12
Либо скачайте уже распакованную конфигурацию с MD файлом
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%98!/page12
и обновляйтесь им

----------


## HelgaAlex

Очень Вам признательна!!!..)))  Обновилась через распакованную конфигурацию с MD файлом. Многократное СПАСИБО!!! Вот только так и не могу понять, почему же произошел этот сбой, раннее обновлялась через дистрибудтив, а MD файл уже распаковывала самостоятельно.
Еще раз спасибо!

----------

